
Ask HN: Data Engineers, what's your job description, skillset and actual role? - chirau
I&#x27;ve seen too many variations for this specific title. Wanted to hear from the horses&#x27; mouths.
======
badpun
In my case it's coding either some batch jobs in Scala, Spark (on a Hadoop
cluster) and Oozie or some real-time pipelines with similar technologies
(+Kafka, Spark streaming). The job pays well, but the tech is clunky and slow
to develop in.

